# Applying for fsw in December 2014



## raj534y (Oct 16, 2014)

I am waiting for my IELTS exam on 06 Dec, will it be too late to receive scores and apply for fsw? 

Also worried about wes eca report, just sending the transcripts today to WES, not sure if they can send the eca report in 20 days.

Is there any one applying in the last month like me  ?


Raj


----------



## sbj (Aug 29, 2012)

I am there, i got my ielts report but waiting for transcripts from university


----------



## raj534y (Oct 16, 2014)

Cheers, Good luck to you &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## sbj (Aug 29, 2012)

raj,

i am also from JNTU 
I have a question, how you got your transcripts?
did you get ur original degree copy also or just provisional certificate?
do we need to attest transcripts or can we just send the envelop which we get 
from JNTU with all transcripts in security paper.

thanks in advance


----------

